# New enclosure



## Irbz_27 (Dec 1, 2013)

Just thought I'd share a pic of this enclosure I knocked up today...
A quick trial run...






And the finished version. Well not completely, just gotta get the glass on Monday. 






Making another the same tomorrow. It is 6x2x2, made from shady oak melamine. Cost me about $100 so far, glass about $85. Pretty happy with that.


----------



## Woma_Wild (Dec 1, 2013)

Nice and big. You probably already know but seal those vents in.


----------



## AussieBen (Dec 1, 2013)

That looks good, i always wondered what that shady oak colour looked like. Good work.


----------



## Irbz_27 (Dec 1, 2013)

Vents are sealed mate. I've worked out they snap out just as easy as they snap in...


----------



## dragondragon (Dec 1, 2013)

Good job keep the pictures coming


----------



## Irbz_27 (Dec 2, 2013)

Just wondering people's thoughts, as I'm planning on making more of these the same. If stacking them, say 3 high, would I be best to put something in between like polystyrene to insulate it so as the heat doesn't go through to the enclosure above?


----------



## justin91 (Dec 2, 2013)

where did you get that wood from? looks so good.


----------



## Irbz_27 (Dec 2, 2013)

Bunnings. Proved very hard to find another piece when I stuffed up a cut and needed another sheet...


----------



## justin91 (Dec 2, 2013)

Irbz_27 said:


> Bunnings. Proved very hard to find another piece when I stuffed up a cut and needed another sheet...



For real? I've never seen it before. did you have to get it ordered in or somethin?


----------



## Irbz_27 (Dec 2, 2013)

No, it's not with rest of the melamine generally. Nor do they have nearly as much. They have it standing up in a rack


----------



## justin91 (Dec 2, 2013)

Irbz_27 said:


> No, it's not with rest of the melamine generally. Nor do they have nearly as much. They have it standing up in a rack



oh ok, I'm definitely gettin some for my next build. thanks


----------



## Irbz_27 (Dec 7, 2013)

Finished and occupied...
I'm pretty happy with the end product, and it appears super snake likes the new digs too... Good result


----------



## Jimie (Dec 7, 2013)

brilliant job


----------



## Porkbones (Dec 7, 2013)

I'm looking on my phone (tiny screen) can't see if u have any cages around the lights?? It looks good tho


----------



## Skitzmixer (Dec 9, 2013)

Awesome enclosure  
aren't you worried about the snake wrapping itself around the globes?


----------



## Irbz_27 (Jan 8, 2014)

Just thought I'd throw this one up too. Nothing special, made from bits left over from the last one (made a few mistakes with the cuts) and some glass that I had lying around. Was about to throw the timber out. Lucky I didn't. Happy with the result as it was only meant to be a quick slap together job...


----------



## Riffherper (Jan 8, 2014)

Did you get the guys at bunnings to cut the wood. If so did you just tell them what dimensions you wanted or how did that work?


----------



## Irbz_27 (Jan 8, 2014)

Nah cut it my self. Only cause the machines were down at bunnings... So much easier when they can do it. When I've got cuts done at bunnings though I've just worked out lengths first and given them that. I don't think half of them would be able to work it out if I gave them the enclosure dimensions


----------



## Riffherper (Jan 8, 2014)

Yeh wow I didn't realize that they would cut panels to size. Last time I asked they pretty much told me they only do rough cuts of wood primarily so that people can fit the wood in their cars. Good to know. Thanks.


----------



## slide (Jan 8, 2014)

Sometimes the cuts are far from square and up to 10mm out. For me it doesnt come close to being usable in that state. I add about 10-20mm to the dimensions then trim it down to square and to size with my circular saw then my router. I am way too fussy though. I dont like being more than half a mm out. Thats the fun part of OCD but my enclosures are nice and tidy. If you want something done right, do it yourself : ) you cant beat cnc routed though, 100% accurate but comes with an appropriate price tag.


----------



## OldestMagician (Jan 8, 2014)

I must have got the best bloke at Bunnings. He did all my cuts for a melamine enclosure and all the cuts were spot on. Some chips on one side of the cut but that's to be expected.


----------



## Rogue5861 (Jan 8, 2014)

OldestMagician said:


> I must have got the best bloke at Bunnings. He did all my cuts for a melamine enclosure and all the cuts were spot on. Some chips on one side of the cut but that's to be expected.



My local wont do the smaller cuts i need but never had an issue with their cuts. I use a local timber yard to do mine now, bit more pricey but i can ring up and get it down on the day an pickup after work.


Rick


----------



## 00Scales00 (Jan 8, 2014)

We have a saw at home but still get bunnings to do the cuts lol. It's just heaps easier and quicker. Just write down the lengths you want in mm and presto! Never seen that melamine though, usually just get white. I love the dark color, it's beautiful. Great job!


----------



## Irbz_27 (Jan 8, 2014)

I've never had any dramas with bunnings cuts. Always spot on. 
I think it must be a fairly new product bunnings has. I only just saw it recently... Unfortunately I quite like it, so I've decided all my whit enclosures need to be replaced...


----------

